# I'm #1 !



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

First scuba post on the new forum....


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

well then,here's your formal welcome.:moon j/k


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Jim I will second that......:moon:moon


----------



## theangrydolphin (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice! I guess everyone else is doing it so..........................:moon


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Well here's a fourth welcome to the new forum:moon:moon:moon:moon


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeehaw, new forum. And congrats :moon on the first post in the scuba forum


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Damnnnn rough crowd already!



:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

The just cant help themselves


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

I know them all, and I wouldn't expect any less....:banghead

and you're all #2....:moon


----------

